# Unterschied Granite Chief / Uncle Jimbo



## Kriwo (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Uncle Jimbo bzw. Granite Chief sind für mich nach wie vor interessant, aber ich kann für mich einfach nicht entscheiden welches der beiden für mich besser geeignet ist. Meine Meinung wechselt da fast jeden Tag - immer hin und her - und das seit Wochen/Monaten. 

Ist jemand mal beide gefahren bzw. sogar von einem auf das andere umgestiegen und kann berichten? Mir geht es nicht um den Vergleich der Ausstattung - das ist mir alles bekannt - sondern um das Fahrverhalten auf ebener Strecke und natürlich bergauf!

Ich wohne in Wiesbaden und muss alleine erstmal etwa 5km Asphalt fahren, bis ich überhaupt im Wald bin. Ich bin ein Tourenfahrer, gerne auch mal 60-70km mit bis zu 1500HM. Und ich fahre mit Klickpedalen. Jahresfahrleistung geplant wieder etwa 5000km, ca. die Hälfte mit dem neuen Rad. Außerdem im Sommer immer mehrere Wochen in den Alpen. 

Eigentlich sollte ein Chief für mein 'Hauptprogramm' hier in Wiesbaden reichen. Ich bin keiner der meterhoch durch die Gegend fliegt (ich würde sagen max. 1m, macht das ein Chief mit?), aber ich bügel gerne bei Abfahrten über alles drüber was vor mir gerade so auftaucht. Vorteil des Chief ist natürlich das Gewicht. Zudem ist das Bike für die Alpen im Sommer absolut ausreichen, da brauche ich kein Enduro. 

Und der Onkel? Wahrscheinlich die meiste Zeit unterfordert, weil die Tour wahrscheinlich zu 80% aus normaler Waldautobahn besteht - aber er bietet eben mehr Reserven auf den Abfahrten. Zudem hat er die stabilere/steifere Gabel. Ich bremse immer gerne sehr spät und hart - und alle meine Gabeln haben bisher früher oder später aufgegeben (2 * Rock Shox Psylo, 1 * Pike). Aufgegeben in dem Sinne, dass sich die Dinger so verwinden bzw. die Buchsen schnell verschlissen sind und die Gabel beim Bremsen nicht mehr sauber eintaucht. Zudem habe ich ein paar mal im Jahr solche Tage, in denen ich das Bike einfach ins Auto werfe und zum Hausberg fahre um dort bergab zu ballern und bergauf zu schieben. Aber wegen den 3x im Jahr sich evtl. das ganze Jahr mit einem schweren und trägen Bike rumärgern?

Das ist die Frage - wie groß ist der Unterschied der beiden Bikes beim normalen Touren bzw. bergauffahren? Die Geometrie ist fast identisch - der Vorbau ist (in der Standardversion) 30mm kürzer beim Jimbo. Das lässt sich schnell ändern, ebenso die Reifen (in meinem Fall 2.4er Mountainking Protection vs. Fat Albert), die im Rollverhalten vermutlich den größten Unterschied machen. Wippt ein Jimbo bergauf viel mehr? Ist es deutlich träger als das Chief? Ist das Jimbo deutlich weniger tourentauglich als das Chief, wenn ja, warum?

Preislich liegen die beiden 2012er Modelle bereinigt etwa 400 auseinander. Da es vom Jimbo aber noch das 2011er Modell gibt was mir auch gefallen könnte, liegt die Different nicht soweit auseinander. 

Danke, falls es jemand solange ausgehalten hat. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## -MIK- (26. Dezember 2011)

Also im Prinzip kannst Du ne Münze werfen und wirst mit beiden Rädern denke ich zurecht kommen.

Du hast einen Satz geschrieben, der mich Dich mehr in die Richtung Uncle Jimbo drücken lässt: Gabel und steif soll es sein. Das Jimbo verwindet sich extrem wenig und die Gabel (in meinem Fall die 36er Talas) ist ein Traum.

Zwar wird jetzt gleich der Glaubenskrieg Fox vs. Rock Shox los gehen aber ich kann bis dato _NUR_ Gutes über die Talas berichten.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Meine Empfehlung für Dich: Uncle Jimbo, weil es einfach etwas steifer sein dürfte und Deinen Anforderungen was das Kurvenfahren (und später vielleicht Kontrolle im Steilhang) angeht gerechter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (26. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem von meinen letzten 5 Rockshox nur eine wirklich gut funktioniert hat steht für mich fest, dass es diesmal eine Fox wird 

Die Sache mit der Gabel ist auch hauptsächlich der Grund warum ich meine Zweifel am Chief habe. Die Reba, die ich aktuell noch am anderen Rad fahre, ist die erste Gabel, die dieses Problem mit dem sauberen Eintauchen bei steilen Abfahrten nicht mehr hat. Jetzt kann man sagen, dass es eine neue Generation ist - aber wahrscheinlicher für mich ist das es daran liegt, dass sie nur 80mm Federweg hat. Ich meine die 32er Fox wiegt irgendwas mit 1700g, das sind ja fast Racegabelgewichte. Meine jetzige Pike wiegt ~2300g, und arbeitet unter Belastung nicht mehr sauber .

Zusammenfassung Thema Gabel: ich weiß nicht ob sie auf Dauer die gleichen Probleme bekommt wie meine ganzen Gabeln davor. Aber vielleicht mache ich mir auch zuviele Gedanken!?!? 

Und bei den Laufrädern (M1800) habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig meine Zweifel, die E2000 werden etwas mehr Reserve haben (wiege etwa 83kg) und haben natürlich den großen Vorteil mit der breiteren Felge. 

Aber ich möchte natürlich weiterhin lange Touren fahren und mich nicht extrem nach oben quälen.

Ich frage mich halt: Wenn ich das Bike gleich von Anfang an mit Klickpedal & Mountainking bestelle, (und mir dann lieber noch zusätzlich andere Reifen & Flatpedal für 'Abfahrtstage' kaufe) ob es dann gegenüber dem Chief bergauf noch weitere Nachteile gibt bis auf das Gewicht?


----------



## -MIK- (26. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt keine Nachteile, ich weiß gar nicht wer dieses Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat, dass man mit dem Jimbo schwer touren kann.

Ich fahr am Jimbo Shimano DX Klickpedale (auch im Park), Maxxis Minion DH 2.5, Reverb und alles was man nicht dran bauen sollte, wenn man ein Bike leicht haben möchte. Komme trotzdem die Berge schnell genug hoch und habe dafür in der Abfahrt den Spaß meines Lebens.

Die Bikes haben alle ein Plattformsystem, beim RP23 heißt das ProPedal und das unterdrückt das Wippen effektiv. Gabel dann auf 100mm runter getravelt und Kette rechts. 

BTW.: Bevor ich den ersten Waldboden unter dem Reifen habe, fahre ich meist auch erst 4km Straße mit dem Jimbo.  Geht. Ist halt ein Rad für den Wald, wenn es auf die Straße geht, dann kommt das Rennrad raus.


----------



## Kriwo (26. Dezember 2011)

Die beiden Räder würden etwa so aussehen:

Granite Chief 4:

- Fox Talas RLC 150
- Fox RP23 (+112)
- DT M1800
- Rock Shox Reverb (+192)
- Shimano XT Bremsen (etwa +100)
- Mountain King 2.4 Protection (+36)
- breiterer Lenker (+xx)

= ~2440


Uncle Jimbo 4 2011:

- Fox Talas RLC 160
- Fox RP23 (Serie)
- DT E2000
- Rock Shox Reverb (+234)
- Shimano Saint? Bremse (+89) bzw. XT (+30)
- Reifen ~40

= ~2530


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2011)

sehe es ähnlich wie MIK. habe zwar kein Jimbo sondern ein 2009er Remedy, aber es ist ähnlich aufgerüstet ( 2,4er Reifen, Teleskopstütze, zuzüglich 2-fach vorne etc. ). Fahre damit im Sommer auch in den Alpen. So lange man keine Rekorde aufstellen will ken Problem.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Dezember 2011)

Mit welchen Reifen kommen die Bikes denn?

Die Saint beißt natürlich extrem zu.


----------



## Kriwo (26. Dezember 2011)

Nobby Nic bzw. Fat Albert, aber jeweils Performance. Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich jeweils die Mountainking Protection in 2.4 wählen.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Dezember 2011)

Joah, würde ich auch machen....

Bist die Bikes denn mal Probe gefahren? Du kannst auch von Rose das Testangebot in Anspruch nehmen, Kohle bekommste beim Kauf ja gut geschrieben.


----------



## Kriwo (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich rufe morgen an und wenn was da ist fahre ich die Woche dann hoch. 

Aktuell ist wohl ein Chief in XL vorhanden, ein Jimbo in der Größe soll aber erst in ein paar Wochen kommen.

Ein Testbike wäre eigentlich optimal - Jimbo testen, wenn er zu schwerfällig ist dann fällt er raus, wenn nicht, dann nicht . Aber im Winter natürlich ein Risiko wegen dem Wetter. Aber um noch die Option auf das 2011er zu haben muss das die nächsten Tage passieren.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich denke mit Deinem Anforderungsprofil wirst Du mit dem Jimbo glücklich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (26. Dezember 2011)

Soderle, jetzt melde ich mich mal zu wort 

Ich selber hab ein GC in größe "L" und bin den ein oder anderen okel auch schon mal gefahren.
Mein anforderungsprofiel ist in etwa das selber, ich komme aber auf max 1000Hm.
Ich tue mich zu ende einer 50Km tour mit 1000 Hm schon recht schwer mit den 13,2 Kg meines GC. Wenn ich überlege das ein Onkel nochmal bis zu 2 Kg mehr wiegen kann prost mahlzeit.

Der Onkel ist im vergleich zum GC viel wendiger agiler und auch steifer, man lässt auf dem trail einfach "schneller" bzw "leichter" laufen.
Aber das mehr gewicht möchte ich einfach nicht dauerhaft mit rumschleppen auch wenn mir die sitzposition noch mehr auf berabfahrten zusagt.

Mit dem GC kann ich auch alles fahren es ist ja im grunde ein "enduro" light was halt etwas mehr für langstrecken ausgelegt ist.

Ich denke ein ganz wichtiger faktor ist die reifenwahl, gerade für touren fahrer.
Ich hatte zur auslieferung vorne Fat Albert 2,4 SS EVO und hinten Nobby Nic SS 2,4 EVO, kann man so vor ort bestellen oder auch tel.
Würder ich heute so nicht mehr bestellen, ich würde auch die conti`s nehmen !

Naja was die gabel angeht, bei mir ist ne RS Revelatioin drin, hatte jetzt mal einen vergleich zur einer 150 Talas ohne kashima !
Sowas hölzernes im ansprechverhalten wie die Fox hatte ich noch nie gehabt. Bei Fox muss es dann schon mit kashima sein, denn die arbeiten sehr feinfühlig und senibel !
Was die steifigkeit angeht ist eine gabel mit 36 mm rohren einer 32 mm gabel überlegen, nur ich merk den unterschied nicht 

Mein fazit:

Für den tourenfahrer der es eher gemütlich mag das GC und wer es gerne schnell berg ab mag, den Onkel.

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

George hat es alles passend und zutreffend beschrieben

Wenn dein Fokus auf Bergabspass liegt, dann greif zum Onkel.
Als Tourer mit viel Potenzial für technische Passagen zum GC - wobei du sicherlich auch mit dem Onkel auf deinen Tourenspaß kommst.

Hab bei dem Aufbau meines GC auch sehr auf das Gewicht geachtet, jedoch gleichzeitig auch auf Haltbarkeit. Setze mein GC zu 90% auf Singletrails ein und die Waldautobahn wird max. als Verbindungsstück genutzt. Dass GC macht wirklich Spaß als Allrounder - Werde es nächstes Jahr auch mit nach Finale Ligure nehmen, wo mächtig Höhenmeter gemacht werden. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem GC, muss aber zugeben, dass das GC bei mehr die Lust auf mehr Federweg gemacht hat, so dass ich mit nun noch ein Hardenduro/Freeride Light mit Coilfahrwerk aufbaue, aufgrund des GC aber hier absolut nicht auf das Gewicht achten werde (Totem RC2DH, MZ TST R, Hammerschmidt etc.), da ich das GC weiterhin für meine Singletrailtouren einsetzen werde und das andere Rad mit Fokus auf Bergabspass/Freeridespass aufgebaut wird.

Fahre in meinem GC die 2011 Talas RLC, sie funktioniert gut, aber eine Gabel ohne Absenkfunktion bietet m.M. nach ein besseres Ansprechverhalten - nutze die Absenkfunktion auch kaum, lediglich bei sehr langen Anstiegen - Hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob man eine Absenkfunktion braucht. Meine Fox ist nicht hölzern, muss allerdings sehr sauber abgestimmt werden, damit sie gut arbeitet und nicht durch den Federweg rauscht oder sich verhärtet. Reinige Sie nach jeder Ausfahrt mit Gabelöl und tränke die Schaumstoffringe regelmässig mit Fox Fluid, da ich auch sehr viel im Schlamm und Regen unterwegs bin. Kashimabeschichtung halte ich fuer einen Marketinggag - gibt es im Motocross seit Jahren und braucht keiner,ausserdem hatte Fox dieses Jahr oft das Problem, dass sich die Beschichtung geloest und/oder abgerieben hat.
Eine RS Revelation ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter als die Talas und ist dafür günstiger. Ich denke wer auf den Fox BlingBling-Faktor verzichten kann, der kann getrost zu RS greifen. Gleiches gilt für den Dämpfer. Hab verschiedene Bikes mit RP23 und hatte ein Rad mit RS Monarch RT3. Die Dämpfer sind ebenfalls beide sehr gut, würde nicht zwangläufig der Mehrpreis für den Fox-Dämpfer zahlen. Vorteil bei Rose ist allerdings, dass der Fox-Dämpfer Gewichtsabhängig mit unterschiedlichen Tunes verbaut wird (bis 76kg und ab 76kg)


Am Besten fährst du sowohl den Onkel als auch das GC probe - falsch machst du mit beiden Bikes mit Sicherheit nicht. Als Tourer das GC und als Bike mit ein wenig mehr Reserven für den Bergabspass, der auch beim GC enorm ist, den Onkel. Wenn du vorhast öfter mal in den Park zu fahren, dann auch den Onkel.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Kriwo (26. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Mit soviel Einsatz hätte ich nicht gerechnet, super!

Das Gabelthema ist für mich selbst schon entschieden - es wird diesmal eine Fox. Ich bin mein ganzes Leben schon Rock Shox gefahren, und damit selten glücklich gewesen, nun möchte ich einfach mal was anderes ausprobieren. Beim Dämpfer bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

Ich spinne mir mal ein paar Gewichte der Räder zusammen:

Granite Chief: 12,5kg 
XL Rahmen: + 0,3kg
Reverb: + 0,22kg
XT Bremsen: + 0,15kg
Mountainking2 P.: -0,04kg
Shimano 545: + 0,58kg

= 13,71kg

Uncle Jimbo 2011: 13,7kg
XL Rahmen: + 0,3kg
Reverb: + 0,22kg
Saint Bremsen: + 0,2kg
Mountainking2 P.: -0,24kg
Shimano 545: + 0,58kg

= 14,76kg

Canyon Nerve AM: 13,3kg
XL Rahmen: +0,3kg
Reverb: + 0,2kg
Shimano 545: +0,58kg

= 14,38kg

Ich bin zwar ein Rosefan, aber das Canyon ist nach wie vor mit dabei. Es sieht super aus und passte damals bei der Fahrt wie angegossen. Die Ausstattung ist etwas schlechter, dafür ist das Rad etwa 250 billiger. Hauptnachteil hier: das Ding ist schwer!

Ich werde morgen mal bei Rose anrufen und fragen was so alles vor Ort rumsteht. Wenn beide Modelle verfügbar sind fahre ich die Tage wohl mal hoch. Wenn nicht muss ich mir weiter Gedanken machen


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Dezember 2011)

Nur mal so am rande gefragt, warum nimmst du nicht die Shimano PD-M530 pedale ?
Die sind super robust und sind 100g leichter.
Anbei mal meine teileliste, ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Fahre mitlerweile eine andere bremse und reifen.


----------



## Kriwo (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre die Shimano 545 an meinem jetzigen Bike und komme ganz gut damit zurecht. Ich habe an sehr technischen Stellen gerne ein Pedal, auf dem man auch mal so stehen kann, ohne eingeklickt zu sein. Bei den neuen Shimanopedalen bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher - sie haben zwar einen Käfig, aber der sieht nicht wirklich so aus als könnte man sich dort drauf stellen. 

Ich habe aber auch noch einen Satz XT-Pedale im Keller liegen. Vielleicht probiere ich es auch erstmal damit. 

Mir ist das Gewicht des Fahrrads zwar auch wichtig, aber mit dem Leichtbautuningwahn habe ich zum Glück vor einiger Zeit abgeschlossen. Es macht zwar Spaß zu sehen wie das Rad leichter wird - aber im Endeffekt steht der Preis in keinem Verhältnis zu dem minimalen Spaßgewinn, den die Gewichtserleichterung bringt. Ich möchte mein Bike fertig zusammenstellen, dabei steht Funktion vor Gewicht, und dann auch später nicht mehr großartig etwas ändern. 

Allgemein scheint es bei Rose ein riesen Problem zu sein mir zu sagen, welche Räder aktuell bei ihnen im Laden stehen. Ich werde von einer Stelle zur nächsten weiterverbunden (hab beim ersten Anruf schon mit 4 Leuten gequatscht und keiner konnte mir was sagen), zurückgerufen wurde ich dann auch nicht. Und heute sagte man mir ich solle doch im neuen Jahr nochmal anrufen, wenn man mich nicht gerade weggedrückt hat. 

Schon alles ein wenig komisch, so langsam verliere ich die Lust an den Rädern.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Dezember 2011)

Hast gleich ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (4. Januar 2012)

So, beide Räder sind nun in L und XL verfügbar. Ich denke ich werde am Freitag dann nochmal nach Bocholt fahren.

Ich kann nach wie vor nicht richtig (für mich) abschätzen was ein Allmountain aushält, trotz diverser Threads. Wenn ich mir z.B. dieses Video anschaue - hält das ein Allmountain auf Dauer durch? Das Trek Remedy ist ja auch ein Allmountain, allerdings werden die in ihren Biketests nicht auf die Haltbarkeit achten müssen. Die Sprünge hätte ich z.B. dem Bike nicht zugetraut. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkKHsw2f0Fw"]Trek Remedy 9 Mountain Bike review at Manly Dam Australia      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> So, beide Räder sind nun in L und XL verfügbar. Ich denke ich werde am Freitag dann nochmal nach Bocholt fahren.
> 
> Ich kann nach wie vor nicht richtig (für mich) abschätzen was ein Allmountain aushält, trotz diverser Threads. Wenn ich mir z.B. dieses Video anschaue - hält das ein Allmountain auf Dauer durch? Das Trek Remedy ist ja auch ein Allmountain, allerdings werden die in ihren Biketests nicht auf die Haltbarkeit achten müssen. Die Sprünge hätte ich z.B. dem Bike nicht zugetraut.
> 
> Trek Remedy 9 Mountain Bike review at Manly Dam Australia      - YouTube


 
Das und noch einen kleinen tucken mehr halten die bikes auf dauer schon aus. Ich selber bezeichne mich als anfänger, aber ich bin schon heftigere dinge gefahren und bestimmt nicht so sauber wie der typ im vid 

Also wenn das dein anforderungsprofiel ist wie vid gezeigt, dann reicht dir das GC allemahl


----------



## -MIK- (4. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Du hast einen Satz geschrieben, der mich Dich mehr in die Richtung Uncle Jimbo drücken lässt: Gabel und steif soll es sein. Das Jimbo verwindet sich extrem wenig und *die Gabel* (in meinem Fall die *****) ist ein Traum.



Steifigkeit ist nach wie vor das Schlagwort....


----------



## El Jorge (4. Januar 2012)

ich fahre seit ca. 1 Jahr das gc mit fox setup.
das bike hab ich mit 2,4 reifen, einer absenkbaren stütze und einem stummelvorbau bestückt, da ich gerne schnell runter fahr und den ein oder anderen sprung mitnehmen möchte.
ich kann dir sagen, dass ich mit meinem bike 1a die berge(heimrevier: odenwald) hoch fahre und  irrsinnig viel spass beim runterfahren habe. mein gesamturteil ist, dass das gc ein hervorragender downhillorientierter allrounder ist. das uncle, das ein freund von mir fährt, spielt von seiner geometrie her schon eher in der enduro/bikepark liga. 
wenn ich mir dein fahrerprofil so anschau, würde ich an deiner stelle zum gc greifen oder du nimmst gleich beide bikes!


----------



## Kriwo (5. Januar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das und noch einen kleinen tucken mehr halten die bikes auf dauer schon aus. Ich selber bezeichne mich als anfänger, aber ich bin schon heftigere dinge gefahren und bestimmt nicht so sauber wie der typ im vid
> 
> Also wenn das dein anforderungsprofiel ist wie vid gezeigt, dann reicht dir das GC allemahl



Das meiste in dem Video kann man auch mit einem Racehardtail fahren, mir ging es eher um die Sprünge  . Die sind ja teilweise schon ~1m hoch und ins flache gesprungen. Aber wenn das ein Allmountain auf Dauer aushält, dann denke ich würde mir das Allmountain in 98% der Fälle ausreichen.

Ein Bikepark würde mich zwar auch mal reizen - aber das sollte eigentlich nicht mit in die Entscheidung einfließen, weil es wahrscheinlich eh maximal 1-2-3 mal im Jahr ist. Und zur Not kann man sich auch noch ein Bike leihen. 

Ich berichte dann nochmal wenn ich alle drei Räder nochmal Probe gefahren bin. Mal sehen ob ich es morgen schaffe.


----------



## Kriwo (8. Januar 2012)

Wie unterscheiden sich denn die 2012er von den 2011er Rahmen?

Was mir der Verkäufer erzählte: komplett neue Geometrie, neue Zugführung, breitere Hinterachse.

Zusammengefasst: laut Verkäufer auf jeden Fall das 2012er Modell wählen. Und alles so dargestellt als wären die Unterschiede riesig zwischen den beiden, was ich mir ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich (außer den Zugführungen) Unterschiede merken würde, oder? 

Was meint ihr? Preislich liegen zwischen den 2012er und 2011er Modellen bereinigt etwa 250. Fox Fahrwerk wird sowieso das 2012er verbaut, SRAM X.9 ist auch identisch, und das sich bei den ganzen Anbauteilen großartig etwas geändert hat glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Januar 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Wie unterscheiden sich denn die 2012er von den 2011er Rahmen?
> 
> Was mir der Verkäufer erzählte: komplett neue Geometrie, neue Zugführung, breitere Hinterachse.
> 
> ...


 

Also komplett neue Geo stimmt schon mal nicht, was sich aber wohl geändert hat ist die anlekung vom dämpfer.
Desweitern hat das neue GC nun eine 12mm steckachse und eine bessere zugverlegung.
Bringt noch mehr steifigkeit in den hinterbau und durch die neue verlegung hat das zugklappern im rahmen wohl ein ende. Was man auch im übrigen mit 2 kabelbindern besitigen kann.
All die kleinen änderungen wirst du im dierekten vergleich schon merken.
Ob dir das nun 250 wert ist, musst du halt entscheiden. Ich würde die 250 wo anders investieren 


Bist denn jetzt schon mal probegefahren ?
Cheers
George


----------



## Kriwo (8. Januar 2012)

Jawohl, bin ich am Freitag. 

Ich bin sowohl das Canyon Nerve AM und das Strive (hier allerdings Größe L) und bei Rose das Jimbo und den Chief in XL gefahren. 

Bei Rose fuhren sich beide gut. Beim Jimbo die Position natürlich etwas aufrechter, aber die Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten im Laden waren (wenn überhaupt) minimal. Beide fuhren ganz ordentlich vorwärts, die Fahrwerke geben wesentlich weniger nach als ich mir gedacht hatte. 
Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der Freund von anodisierten Rahmen bin muss ich sagen, dass die Rahmen bei den neuen Modellen schick aussehen. Das Chief in braun sieht super aus, das Jimbo in grün hat mich nicht umgehauen. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist - auf dem Nerve sitzt man deutlich gestreckter als beim Chief. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das Jimbo XL sich ähnlich fahren lies wie das Strive in L, auch von den Abmessungen (gefühlt) vergleichbar. 

Zusammenfassung - es geht jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich in Richtung Uncle Jimbo. Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit immer auf lange Ausfahrten versteift, aber eigentlich habe ich dafür noch mein Hardtail, was ich für solche Sachen nehmen kann. Dann lieber ein bisschen mehr Reserven und die Möglichkeit auf Bikeparks und mehr Spaß bergab. 

Nun bin ich mir nur mit den Jahrgängen nicht ganz sicher. Das muss ich später nochmal durchrechnen.


----------



## psycho82 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

die von George oben gennanten Änderungen gelten auch für den Onkel.

Ob die andere Zugverlegung sein muss, sei mal dahingestellt, die Züge von meinem 2011 GC haben noch nie geklappert.

Beim Jimbo wurde allerdings auch die Geo leicht geändert - Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe

Angaben für den XL Rahmen:

                                            ....................2011                    .........2012
Sitzwinkel .. ...                73...........                        73,4
Trettlagerhöhe        354..........                      344


Gruß
Benny


----------



## Kriwo (14. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es getan. 

Ich habe soeben bestellt:

Uncle Jimbo 4 2012 in schwarz

Geändert habe ich noch Folgendes:

- Alle SRAM Teile gegen Shimano XT getauscht
- die Reifen gegen Fat Albert Snake Skin getauscht
- die Formula-RX gegen die neue XT eingetauscht

Ob es die richtige Entscheidung war werde ich sehen, wenn ich das Bike ordentlich getestet habe. Aber ich denke schon - im Moment bin ich auf einem richtigen Onkel-Trip! 

Leider liegt der geplante Liefertermin in KW17, weil die Bremsen nicht lieferbar sind. Aber der Preis war heiß , also habe ich es so bestellt. Weil ich noch zwei Esel hier stehen habe ist das noch ok. 

Danke an alle, die sich hier beteiligt haben!

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (14. Januar 2012)

Na dann:
Glueckwunsch und das die Wartezeit nicht zulange wird.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Januar 2012)

Na dann glühstumpf auch von mir, du wirst schon dein spaß damit haben 

Nur wegen der Bremse 3 monate warten, ich würd mir dann lieber die Avid Elixir 9 drann bauen lassen oder die formula The One.

Aber wenn du die geduldt hast 


Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (15. Januar 2012)

Immer wieder interessant wie sich Geschmäcker unterscheiden. 

Glückwunsch zum Onkel!


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Januar 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant wie sich Geschmäcker unterscheiden.
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Onkel!


 

wieso "geschmäcker"


----------



## Alex-F (15. Januar 2012)

Shimano gegen Sram, XT gegen RX.


----------



## Kriwo (15. Januar 2012)

Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass das ganze Forum von vorne bis hinten voll steht, dass die Formula RX nichts taugen. Auf Schleifen, Quietschen, Krachen... habe ich echt keine Lust, daher von vornherein gegen etwas Ordentliches getauscht. 

Ich fahre am anderen Bike schon die neue XT, die ist einfach top. 

Ob SRAM X.9 oder XT ist eine Glaubenssache. Ich fahre an meinem Redbull komplett XT, und auf meinem Hardtail SRAM X.0. Beides funktioniert super. Ich habe letztendlich die XT genommen, weil es dann besser zu den Bremsen passt und ich die Schalthebel per ISPEC direkt am Bremshebel montieren kann. Dann schaut das ganze etwas aufgeräumter aus 




> Nur wegen der Bremse 3 monate warten, ich würd mir dann lieber die Avid Elixir 9 drann bauen lassen oder die formula The One.
> 
> Aber wenn du die geduldt hast



Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber im Moment brauche ich ehrlich gesagt das Bike noch nicht - wenn es im März da gewesen wäre, wäre es klasse gewesen. Nun ist es eben ein wenig länger, ich hoffe nur, dass ich es im März dann auch noch genauso sehe .


----------



## kuwahara (29. Januar 2012)

@ kriwo
wieviele cm misst du? 
hab auch das Uncle im Auge und würde gerne auf Anreise nach Bocholt verzichten (aus Freiburg), schwanke allerdings zwischen L und Xl mit 1,93m..


----------



## -MIK- (29. Januar 2012)

Schrittlänge?


----------



## kuwahara (29. Januar 2012)

1,93 /1,94 mit ca 92SL bin ich genau zwischen den Größen beim Uncle laut den Geo Daten auf roseversand.de, deshalb die frage an kriwo..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (29. Januar 2012)

Hey ich bin ebenfalls 1,93m klein und hab mein Jimbo in L genommen. Ich weis meine Schrittlänger aber nicht mehr. 
Wenn du nach Ulm fährst kannst du mal auf meins sitzen


----------



## Kriwo (29. Januar 2012)

kuwahara schrieb:


> @ kriwo
> wieviele cm misst du?
> hab auch das Uncle im Auge und würde gerne auf Anreise nach Bocholt verzichten (aus Freiburg), schwanke allerdings zwischen L und Xl mit 1,93m..



Ich bin auch 1,93m und habe eine Schrittlänge von etwa 95,5cm. Mir wurde eigentlich überall ein XL-Rahmen empfohlen, egal ob bei Rose, Canyon oder Radon. Ich bin auch ein Jimbo in L gefahren und ich empfand die Sitzposition für mich ein bisschen zu gestaucht.

Wenn es hier ist und ich ein paar mal damit gefahren bin werde ich einen Bericht schreiben, ich weiß nur nicht ob es dir dann von der Zeit her reicht.


----------



## psycho82 (29. Januar 2012)

@kuhawara

Die richtige Rahmengröße ist auch immer ein wenig vom individuellen Wohlfühlfaktor und auch vom Einsatzgebiet abhängig und gerade wenn man auf der Grenze zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen liegt, kann man keinen eindeutigen Tipp geben.

Ich bin zwar kleiner als du, hab aber auch eine Grenzgröße, was die Empfehlungen zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen angeht.
Da ich eine Tendenz zu kleinen Rahmen habe, habe ich mich bei meinem GC entgegen des Roseberater nach einer Probefahrt für die kleinere Rahmengröße entschieden und lag damit gold richtig - Bei meinen anderen Rädern egal ob von CC bis Freerider, hab ich auch immer den kleineren Rahmen bevorzugt.


Der eine mag kleine  verspielte Rahmen, der andere entscheidet sich bei gleicher Größe für  eine Nummer größer, da er einen Fokus mehr auf "Touren" und bessere Uphill-Performance legt oder ihm  der kleine Rahmen einfach zu kompakt ist. 


Entscheide erstmal, wo dein Fokus bei dem Uncle liegt - eher auf "Touren", dann könntest du mit XL glücklich werden

Eher im Freeride light-/Hardenduro-Bereich und ggf. Parkbesuche, dann könnte dir der kleinere Rahmen wieder bessere gefallen.

Na ja der "Wohlfühlfaktor" ist individuell, daher würde ich jedes Rad vor Kauf probrollen - nichts ist ärgerlicher als ein Rad zu kaufen, auf dem man sich nicht wohlfühlt oder wo die Rahmengröße nicht passend ist.

Versuch doch mal hier über das Forum Probefahrten für den Onkel in L und XL in deiner Nähe zu bekommen oder nutze die Probefahrtmöglichkeit von Rose ( http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/rose-testen )

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

ich liege mit meiner schrittlänge auch zwischen zwei rahmengrößen, hab bei der probefahrt nicht darauf geachtet welche rahmengröße ich probegefahren bin. Hatte mich sofort sau wohl auf dem bike gefühlt, jetzt hab ich ein bike in der rahmengröße L und fühle mich da nicht so wohl drauf. Ich habe damals nachgefargt ob das wirklich ein L bike war, ich hätte mal besser meine brille aufgezogen. 
Ich komme zwar mit meinem bike klar, aber optimal währe jetzt anders. 

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen das bike vorher probe zu fahren, und auf die rahmengröße zu achten !!!

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (29. Januar 2012)

Rose bietet doch immer noch den Versand eines Testbikes für n paar Euro an, die beim Kauf eines Bikes verrechnet werden. Lass Dir doch so ein Bike mal zusenden und schau was geht.....

Wie werden denn die Touren aussehen?


----------



## Kriwo (30. Januar 2012)

Taaataa....







Da kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren - bestellt mit Liefertermin KW17, geliefert Anfang KW5 

Aufgebaut ist es schon, nun muss ich mal die Federsachen abstimmen. Richtige Fahrberichte dauern wohl noch ein bisschen, weil ich aktuell krank bin. Zudem zieht es mich nicht wirklich raus momentan bei der Pampe da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Bitte Bilder im aufgebauten Zutsand.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## TheOnos (30. Januar 2012)

Oh Man da freut man sich auf ein geiles neues Fahrrad und was bekommt man zu sehen?? Den Karton!?
Das ist wie wenn ich dir ein Bild von meiner Freundin zeigen will und dabei nur die Küche Fotographiere


----------



## Kriwo (30. Januar 2012)

Hehe...Bilder kommen natürlich, aber dann draußen im Freien. Ich probiere die nächsten Tage mal welche zu machen


----------



## Kriwo (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe nun mal ein paar Bilder in den Rose Bilderthread eingefügt. Ich hoffe es gefällt


----------



## psycho82 (31. Januar 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Ich habe nun mal ein paar Bilder in den Rose Bilderthread eingefügt. Ich hoffe es gefällt



Sieht klasse aus!

Gruss
Benny


----------

